# How's LG 23MP47HQ IPS LED Monitor



## isaac12345 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I just found this monitor(LG 23MP47HQ IPS LED Monitor Price in India - Buy LG 23MP47HQ IPS LED Monitor Online - Infibeam.com) and it seems to be a good buy for the specifications. Does anyone here have any experience with it or the company?

I'll primarily be using it for reading and gaming. Gaming will be at lower resolutions like 1440x900. Will the lower resolution have a big reduction in visual quality?

Thanks!


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey the description pics are different. Confirm.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just found this monitor(LG 23MP47HQ IPS LED Monitor Price in India - Buy LG 23MP47HQ IPS LED Monitor Online - Infibeam.com) and it seems to be a good buy for the specifications. Does anyone here have any experience with it or the company?
> 
> ...



Hey it has D-Sub and HDMI as Inputs. Its has very good price to performance ratio @ 9.5k. Good find actually. 
No its resolution is 1920x1080p right.

Some Unboxing Video:


----------

